# Report: Bulls Waive Othella Harrington



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.insidehoops.com/harrington-waived-070706.shtml



> Chicago Bulls waive Othella Harrington
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

So, we're getting Wilcox next...

Bulls = Contenders


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

If the Bulls get Wilcox, then my problems with trading Chandler go away.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

:wave: *'fella!*


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

It's a shame that he was so flat last year. He was a pleasant surprise in 2004, and a big part of what we did. Maybe he can catch a second wind.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sham said:


> It's a shame that he was so flat last year. *He was a pleasant surprise in 2004, and a big part of what we did.* Maybe he can catch a second wind.


2004. 47 wins. Third best record in the East.

This is a travesty.







not.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

The ROY said:


> So, we're getting Wilcox next...
> 
> Bulls = Contenders


As Tom pointed out in the Wilcox thread, there's apparently no trade restriction on the Bulls, i.e. PJ Brown and JR Smith can be traded as part of a package since the Bulls are under the cap. If this is true it changes everything regarding the rest of the offseason. 

In my mind Paxson should be looking at making a consolidation trade for a star player instead of a marginal talent like Wilcox. Not saying that star is indeed available but that should be priority #1.

Edit Add: Oh yeah, so long Othella. Good luck.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> 2004. 47 wins. Third best record in the East.
> 
> This is a travesty.
> 
> ...





*stands up and salutes*

Curse our money saving ownership.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

As I understand it, the Bulls didn't need to do this until the end of next week. I could be wrong, but I read two things into the timing:

- The Bulls wanted to give Harrington's agent a little extra time to find Othella a place to land.

- Once the new cap is announced on Wednesday, Paxson's definitely got one more trigger to pull.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

madox said:


> As Tom pointed out in the Wilcox thread, there's apparently no trade restriction on the Bulls, i.e. PJ Brown and JR Smith can be traded as part of a package since the Bulls are under the cap.


As much as I would love to take credit, it was Qwerty123 who first posted that little nugget, a couple of posts above my comments.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

New York Post today:



> The blockbuster additions by the Bulls, including Ben Wallace, Tyrus Thomas and P.J. Brown devastate the Knicks' chances of having a decent draft pick next season. The Bulls can swap with the Knicks next June. . . .


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Othella = pretty good, and a good soldier. Good luck.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Team Captain last year.

Hit the Bricks pal this year.

Two years later and Othella and Pike are long gone.

Hardly a surprise.

Bye Bye, Little Oh. We won't miss you on the court.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

So can we safely assume his contract had a team option for this year which we are not picking up? Usually, the phrase used is "not picking up the option" as opposed to "waive." We better not be paying Othella any more money this year.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> So can we safely assume his contract had a team option for this year which we are not picking up? Usually, the phrase used is "not picking up the option" as opposed to "waive." We better not be paying Othella any more money this year.



My understanding from other sites is that this was a "team option."

IMO Othella was an unsung hero of the Bulls' 47 win season two years ago. He really had some nice games, especially off the bench where he gave us an offensive shot in the arm. It seems like he was disinterested last year. I was expecting more.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

It was crazy how badly Othella's performance dropped off from 04-05 to 05-06. 

Hopefully he can eke out another decent year off someone's bench.

Peace Thella :cheers:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Team Captain last year.
> 
> Hit the Bricks pal this year.
> 
> ...


Of course they're gone. They're old guys without roles here. I like both, but who cares? What's your point?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Othella's contract didn't technically have an option, although it kinda worked like one. His contract for this season was completely unguaranteed, which is kinda rare for npn-minimum players, but it was deliberately doen by Paxson when re-signing him last season to keep the capspace thing alive.

By waiving him before the 16th (the date it became guaranteed), we now owe him nada.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> So can we safely assume his contract had a team option for this year which we are not picking up? Usually, the phrase used is "not picking up the option" as opposed to "waive." We better not be paying Othella any more money this year.



All options (Malik and Daiurs, for example) all have to decided upon by July 1st. Othella's situaiton was almost unique, but was effectively like having an option with a two week extension due to it's unguaranteed state.

This same situaiton applied to Moochie Norris, who was waived yesterday. He too had a big contract for next season, but totally unguaranteed.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

jbulls said:


> Of course they're gone. They're old guys without roles here. I like both, but who cares? What's your point?


hopefully he's not arguing against the Crawford trade, cause that there contract of his is the worst in pro sports, partner.

but i think he's actually sane on this one and just saying goodbye.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Heres a big we could get:



> One of the agents for Luis Scola accused the Spurs on Thursday of making the Argentine forward a "prisoner" because they don't intend to sign him this summer and have yet to trade his rights.
> 
> The Spurs drafted Scola in the second round in 2002. He has hoped to come to the NBA each of the past two seasons but has been unable to work out an agreement with the Spurs, in part because of the large buyout he has with his Spanish team, Tau Ceramica.
> 
> ...


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

Man oh man Pax is cleaning house!!! Is't spring cleaning suppose to be over??? Paxson is still heating up and refacing this team!!! In the words of Will Smith" Summer,Summer,Summer time"!!! :cheers:

Is it just me or has this off season been almost as exciting as our playoff run??


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Sham said:


> All options (Malik and Daiurs, for example) all have to decided upon by July 1st. Othella's situaiton was almost unique, but was effectively like having an option with a two week extension due to it's unguaranteed state.
> 
> This same situaiton applied to Moochie Norris, who was waived yesterday. He too had a big contract for next season, but totally unguaranteed.


Really interesting stuff, Sham. Where did you get this info? I've been wondering about that all year.


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

last year off season was really boring . until the eddy curry fiasco.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Really interesting stuff, Sham. Where did you get this info? I've been wondering about that all year.


Not through any special means - just by looking harder than anybody else. The Tribune reported the one guaranteed year thing ages ago, the Sun Times reported the mount slightly less ages, and then ESPN reported it's guarantee date not too far back. So I stuck em together.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

He was pretty good in '04-05, but sucked last year from what I saw. I was living in MN in 04-05 and didn't have TV, so went to a game when the Bulls came to town and I was like wtf, Chandler is on the bench and some Harrington guy is starting? Didn't take long to figure out why. Chandler did come in and have a good game after he fumbled the first pass to him though, but Othella was definitely one of the better scorers out there.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

7RINGS? said:


> Man oh man Pax is cleaning house!!! Is't spring cleaning suppose to be over??? Paxson is still heating up and refacing this team!!! In the words of Will Smith" Summer,Summer,Summer time"!!! :cheers:
> 
> Is it just me or has this off season been almost as exciting as our playoff run??


I was pretty pumped about getting Wallace, ever since then, PURE DREAD! I'm still extremely pissed we got rid of Chandler for what I consider CRAP and Reinsdorf being a CHEAP BAST*RD, and now I'm just waiting for them to ship off more of my favorite players for CRAP! Othella leaving is almost a good thing cause I'd rather have a real young guy come in and get a shot than an old guy who played like he did last year.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

With Harrington's departure and the cap space mostly used up, we have closure on the Crawford trade.

Harrington, Pike and Griffen helped the Bulls get into the playoffs for the last couple of years.

For the next four years, the residual benefit from the Crawford trade = some of the cap space saved to acquire Ben Wallace.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I hope GB's post is right. I would love to trade something small (like JR Smith?) for Luis Scola. He's a really good player.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

McBulls said:


> With Harrington's departure and the cap space mostly used up, we have closure on the Crawford trade.
> 
> Harrington, Pike and Griffen helped the Bulls get into the playoffs for the last couple of years.
> 
> For the next four years, the residual benefit from the Crawford trade = some of the cap space saved to acquire Ben Wallace.


I remember all the different trade variations involving Crawford to the Knicks. 

Would we get Moochie?

Would we get Moochie AND Shandon Anderson? 

There was actually people on this board who WANTED Shandon Anderson included in the deal. He would give us that "big guard" we desperately needed. LOL. Oh man, Shandon would have counted like $7.3M against our cap this year!

Dumping Jerome Williams and getting expiring deals in return got us Ben Wallace. 

Couple years out of Othella, Pike, Griffin, and now Ben Wallace > Crawford & Jerome Williams (out of the league!)

:banana:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The last couple of years we didn't make it out of the 1st round of the playoffs and clearly needed a scoring, ball handling bigger guard off the bench. 

Crawford came into his own this season with the Knicks.

Scrubby players like Little Oh, Pike and the like can easily be acquired off the NBA scrap heap, which is where both players currently reside.

Having that space did result in Wallace, which is a good thing, if the goal is to win the title in the next 2-3 years. We would have been better off the last two years with Crawford.

Probably not as financially flexible though.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Crawford came into his own this season with the Knicks.


How so?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> How so?


Played under control.

Less jacking.

Played better D.

Heaps of praise from Larry Brown about coachability and playing the right way.

http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Knicks.htm


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Helped his team win, too.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Played under control.
> 
> Less jacking.
> 
> ...


Well if what he did last year is "coming into his own," I guess the Bulls were right for giving up on him.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> I guess the Bulls were right for giving up on him.


Larry Brown is a fool.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Sham said:


> Helped his team win, too.


He's a bad player... like Elton Brand, Brad Miller and Ron Artest were bad players while on the Bulls.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> He's a bad player... like Elton Brand, Brad Miller and Ron Artest were bad players while on the Bulls.


Good comparison. Surely he's on their level.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> He's a bad player... like Elton Brand, Brad Miller and Ron Artest were bad players while on the Bulls.



Thing is, Jamal's been it on the Knicks too. Indeed, he's never made the playoffs. At some point this becomes more than a coincedence.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Sham said:


> Thing is, Jamal's been it on the Knicks too. Indeed, he's never made the playoffs. At some point this becomes more than a coincedence.


People said the same about Elton until a year or two ago.

Perhaps you are right... I'll side with Larry Brown. 

I have a hard time attributing the Knicks cluster **** to Crawford, or Frye, or Lee, or you know who.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Uh-oh the dead horse is being beaten again!!

Jamal did what Jamal does. Play well down the stretch of the season in games that are inconsequential. Must be nice playing in no pressure games.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Larry Brown is a fool.


This comming from a guy who actually had the Knick record in his signature as a way to remind us poor saps how great the Knicks were supposed to be and when they inevitably fell on their collective faces, you pulled the signature.

This comming from the guy who proclaimed Knick greatness when Larry Brown "The Legend" took over the helm of the Knicks. The Curry deal was gonna backfire in Pax's face because the Knicks were going to be a better team than the Bulls... Etc... etc... etc....

I get to pull this one out again: Repeat after me...

It's not the coach - it's the players.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> The last couple of years we didn't make it out of the 1st round of the playoffs and clearly needed a scoring, ball handling bigger guard off the bench.
> 
> Crawford came into his own this season with the Knicks.
> 
> ...


Total minutes played 2005-6 
OH, Pike, Griffin =2297 + 391(playoffs) = 2688
Crawford = 2555

Total points 2005-6 
OH, Pike, Griffin = 643 +82 = 725 (602 FGA)
Crawford = 1128 (879 FGA)

Total rebounds 2005-6
OH, Pike, Griffin = 404 + 79 = 483
Crawford = 248

Assists 2005-6
OH, Pike, Griffin =141 + 25 = 166
Crawford = 301

Turnovers 2005-6
OH, Pike, Griffin = 110 + 11 = 121
Crawford = 175

So, the scrapheap players played as many minutes last year, but they scored only 2/3 as much (while taking proportionally fewer shots) and had only half as many assists as Crawford. They did get twice as many rebounds and had significantly fewer turnovers.

There's a very small distance from the scrap heap to the contributing role Crawford has played on a basement dwelling team the last two years. Right now who would you rather have on your team going into a playoff series -- Crawford or Griffin? IMO it's a close call.

Of course the main benefit to the Bulls in this trade was cap space in 2006, which coincided with the removal of salary obligations to Tim Thomas (AD) and ERob to make a significant bid for Wallace possible.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> This comming from a guy who actually had the Knick record in his signature as a way to remind us poor saps how great the Knicks were supposed to be and when they inevitably fell on their collective faces, you pulled the signature.
> 
> This comming from the guy who proclaimed Knick greatness when Larry Brown "The Legend" took over the helm of the Knicks. The Curry deal was gonna backfire in Pax's face because the Knicks were going to be a better team than the Bulls... Etc... etc... etc....
> 
> ...


I couldn't help but see the statement you responded to in the post (I've taken a break from him and his friends for a bit) and I just about fell off my chair.

Seeing that post at least was good for my Friday evening laugh.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

So I guess now Tyrus will get #24


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> So I guess now Tyrus will get #24


Unless they retire it for Othella as a parting gesture of goodwill.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> :wave: *'fella!*


Can that be Tyrus Thomas macaroni now?


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> Can that be Tyrus Thomas macaroni now?


I hope so - that is some freakish macaroni. :bsmile:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

McBulls said:


> Right now who would you rather have on your team going into a playoff series -- Crawford or Griffin?


Depends what you need.

The Mavs, given their team composition, would need a guy like Griffin a lot more than, say, a guy like Peja.... even though Peja is considered the better player.

The Bulls could have used a guy like Crawford, big guard off the bench that can score and play point, improved on D according to Brown, PER of 15.4 the last two seasons. Does not complain about coming off the bench.

Heck, given our "lack of scoring" that many still complain about, which is one of the reasons that Gordon is considered the player we'd least like to lose, there still would be a vital role for Crawford on this team. Perhaps Safolosha will fill it. That dunk he had on youtube was sikkkkkkkk.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> This comming from the guy who proclaimed Knick greatness when Larry Brown "The Legend" took over the helm of the Knicks. The Curry deal was gonna backfire in Pax's face because the Knicks were going to be a better team than the Bulls... Etc... etc... etc....


Who said this? Not me.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeah Harrington had to go, he was one of my fav vet guys on the side, he would be always be the one if on the bench standing up and jumping if we started doing good things, good luck Othella!!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> So I guess now Tyrus will get #24


It looks that way, since he wanted #24. It looks alot better than #32.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

It's another roster spot.

We have 11 guys under contract now (Allen, Chandler, Deng, Duhon, Gordon, Hinrich, Khryapa, Nocioni, Thabo, Sweetney, Tyrus Thomas). With Ben Wallace, it'll be 12. With PJ and JR for Chandler, it'll be 13.

Two more spots open, who we can fill with whatever, but I was sort of hoping that Malik Allen and Viktor Khryapa would be our "whatever" already.

We don't still have Basden under contract, do we?

A trade would involve probably at least two players going out and maybe two or three players coming in? Maybe there's some scrap players that a team wants us to take in return?

If it comes down to it, I'd hate to see Noch leave but I'd rather keep Gordon. I have a feeling Hinrich and Deng aren't going anywhere. Hopefully the principals in the trade will be Khryapa, JR, Sweetney, and maybe Allen.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Great move. Othella was terrible last year, he took the money and ran.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

he has been crushed and the jib all drained from him


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

no more nipple?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

huh?

_*Harrington waived

The Bulls waived Othella Harrington, but the 6-9 power forward might return for his 11th NBA season with a minimum contract. In two seasons with the Bulls, Harrington averaged 6.4 points and 3.1 rebounds while playing 14.8 minutes per game*_



http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...bulls,1,2574595.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

I'd like to see if we can A. Griff back, but if this Wilcox thing really isn't about to happen, then let's bring Ofella back for the min, sure. Doesn't hurt to have a guy who knows the system, and perhaps he just had a bad year or something.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Babble-On said:


> If the Bulls get Wilcox, then my problems with trading Chandler go away.




No way on Wilcox 



> A source close to the Bulls disputed published reports that the Bulls are interested in acquiring Seattle restricted free agent Chris Wilcox. The source said the Bulls have no interest in the 6-10 power forward.


:sigh:


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> We don't still have Basden under contract, do we?


It appears that Basden is still under contract, but his contract is not presently guaranteed for this season. It appears as though his contract would become guaranteed if he's not waived prior to the start of the regular season.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2441631


----------



## Silvio Dante (Jul 4, 2006)

:makeadeal


Darius Miles Davis said:


> So can we safely assume his contract had a team option for this year which we are not picking up? Usually, the phrase used is "not picking up the option" as opposed to "waive." We better not be paying Othella any more money this year.



My understanding regarding Othella's contract was that the Bulls had to fish or cut bait with "O" by July 15. Year two if his contract was a "make good" deal by July 15, 2006. Thus by waiving him today his $3.8 for the 06-07 season will not count against the Bulls cap. I believe waiving him today was simply a proceedural move, so that he would clear waivers well before 7/15 and would be free to negotiate with some other team in search of a low-cost PF/C a little sooner.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> The Bulls waived Othella Harrington, *but the 6-9 power forward might return for his 11th NBA season with a minimum contract*. In two seasons with the Bulls, Harrington averaged 6.4 points and 3.1 rebounds while playing 14.8 minutes per game.


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ul08,1,4551880.story?coll=cs-basketball-print


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I'll miss big O.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ul08,1,4551880.story?coll=cs-basketball-print



It's ambitious but I doubt it. It's probably the case that Paxson has other priorities, and he's told Othella what he told Fred Hoiberg after 2003 - look elsewhere, but if you go unsigned get back to me and we'll see what we can do.

I do't suppose Paxson has ruled Othella out, but he's going to try after other players first. And in that time, I'd expect Othella to get picked up by someone else.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

anyone disappointed with this move will be gunned down immediately.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Fire Paxson right now!!!!


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> The Bulls could have used a guy like Crawford, big guard


big? dude, you can see him wilt during games. we need a defensive physical guard, not a guy who can get faked out of his shoes with the greatest of ease.


----------

